
On Validating Parameters in Python - simplegeek
https://www.pythontraininghq.com/2019/05/how-to-validate-parameters-in-python/
======
JanMatas
Are there any tools to check wether exceptions produced by this approach are
safely handled? I can imagine this implemented in linters.

